
We Haven’t Done Enough to Ensure That America Never Tortures Again - smacktoward
https://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2019/11/we-havent-done-enough-ensure-america-never-tortures-again/161308/
======
ksaj
You can't really do much when your president stated he would "bring back a
hell of a lot worse than waterboarding."

